# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Надежный заработок в интернет с EASY PAY (лохотрон, не попадайтесь на такое)

## sozvezdieradosti

Наш проект направлен на развитие системы Easy Pay!
Если у Вас есть желание заработать, не вкладывая много денег и работая всего  несколько часов в день, то эта информация для Вас. Наткнулся я на это совершенно случайно, когда искал работу для дополнительного заработка, найдя статью, в которой говорилось, что можно сделать десятки и сотни тысяч рублей за пару недель при вложении всего 6000 бел. рублей. Дальше там говорилось, что надо послать по 1000 бел. руб. на 6 Internet-кошельков, которые ниже перечислены. 
Я поразмыслил и подумал, что, в принципе, ничего не теряю, кроме 6000 руб., и решил попробовать… 
Установил Интернет-кошелек, перечислил всем участникам проекта по 1000руб., и начал рассылать эти объявления по разным форумам и доскам объявлений. 
Прошла неделя, заглядываю в свой Интернет-кошелек, и угадайте ЧТО!? 
Поступлений никаких нет. 
Еще через неделю (ради любопытства) заглянул в свой Интернет кошелек. Смотрю, всего пять поступлений - 5000 руб.. 
Еще через две недели я все-таки открыл снова свой Интернет кошелек, а в нем уже около 90000 руб. 
И вдруг после 1 месяца началось самое интересное: на мой кошелек стали приходить деньги КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ, спустя еще две недели на моем счету уже было более 3 000000 руб. 
После этого я отправил свои объявления еще более, чем на 150 форумов. 
Вот те самые 3 шага к успеху:
ШАГ 1
Итак, для начала Вам необходимо зарегистрировать один электронный кошелёк на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Не пугаетесь, там всё очень просто, регистрация электронного кошелька совершенно бесплатна!
Дальше необходимо на ваш, электронный кошелёк, который зарегистрировали, положить те самые 6000 бел. руб. или другими словами, Купить электронные деньги! Для этого идете на почту класть деньги на свой счет (в свой электронный кошелёк, как на мобильный телефон) или проще всего перевести нужную сумму (6000бел. руб, в кошелёк Easy Pay) через банкомат (подробности указанны на сайте).

ВНИМАНИЕ!
На сайте изложены Все Банки и их отделения в различных городах Беларуси, где можно положить определённую сумму на кошелёк, а также снять деньги, получить наличные. Так вот они за предоставленные услуги (перевод денег на удалённые кошельки, покупка электронных денег), требуют комиссию 2%! Поэтому необходимо на свой кошелёк класть немного больше чем 6000 руб,(а именно 6120руб.) тоже самое и с переводом на другие кошельки! Но всё это зависит от обслуживающего банка и его комиссионных сборов! Всё подробно изложено на сайте, изучите внимательно!
ШАГ 2
После того, как у Вас будут собственные деньги на собственном электронном кошельке, нужно сделать следующее:
Отправьте 6 000 руб. на следующие EasyPay кошельки (в каждый по 1 000руб.):

1) 12977643
2) 13147659
3) 13552932
4) 03822246
5) 20517787
6) 20883247
 - не забудьте в поле «Назначение платежа» написать: «Пожалуйста, внесите меня в список EP кошельков» 

ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Человек участвует в системе только в том случае, если он внесен в список Easy Pay кошельков. Для этого необходимо сделать перечисления не менее 1020 рублей(с комиссией) в 6 кошельков, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! указав в каждом из 6-ми кошельков в поле Контракт/назначение платежа: Пожалуйста, внесите меня в список EP кошельков . Реестр Easy Pay кошельков ведёт сетевой модератор [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], который, кстати, является одним из соавторов этого проекта. В других случаях, кошелек может использоваться просто как платежный инструмент (например, покупка холодильника, ж/д билетов и т.д.) и в пирамиде не участвует. Когда человек начинает мудрить : не посылать деньги, просто вписывать свои кошельки, средства ему на счет не поступают. Обмануть систему регистрации списка Easy Pay кошельков крайне сложно, да и невыгодно.. Подумаете, стоит ли это делать? У сетевого модератора есть и другие способы выявления нечестного участника. 
Вдруг где-то ошибетесь, а выгода- то копеечная! Поверьте мне, что изобретатели системы учли ВСЁ, так что у честных участников никаких проблем не будет. Система easy.by, заинтересована в развитии и процветании этого вида бизнеса, т.к. имеет 2% с каждого денежного перевода. Больше кошельков - больше перечислений, значит система в выигрыше. Организаторы этой системы контролируют все процессы.

Все, что вы сделали – это создали некую услугу и самое главное - это абсолютно легально. 

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
Теперь Вычеркните из этого списка ПЕРВЫЙ кошелёк и переместите 2-ой кошелёк на место 1-го, который Вы стёрли, 3-ий-на место 2-го, 4-ый-на место 3-го, 5-ый-на место 4-го и 6-ой-на место 5-го! А в шестой номер, который оказался пустым, ВПИШИТЕ НОМЕР Вашего КОШЕЛЬКА, который вы получите себе после того, как зарегистрируйтесь в системе EasyPay !
ШАГ 3
Делайте, какие хотите изменения в данном тексте, но сохраните главную идею. Разместите эту статью на не менее чем 200 досках объявлений и форумах. 

Полезная информация! 

Как распространять информацию на сайтах (досках и др. подходящих местах, форумах): 
1. Открываем поисковик: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
2. Пишем в строке поиска фразу: “работа” или “вакансии”. И еще: не пугайтесь, если вдруг на том сайте, куда Вы захотели поместить свое объявление, уже есть одно или несколько похожих. 
Это лишний раз подтверждает то, что этот бизнес действительно работает! 


Вводите в поля данные. В поле должность, например, сотрудник для удаленной работы на дому или независимый менеджер и т. п. 
В поле возраст укажите с 18 до 55 
Образование и Опыт работы пропустите, (хотя в образовании советую поставить среднее) 
Заработная плата от $ 950 
Пол: не имеет значения 
График работы: свободный 
Занятость: любая 
Город: Вот поле город САМОЕ ВАЖНОЕ. Вы должны выбрать все города один за другим, начать с буквы А и закончить буквой Я. 
Вы должны опубликовать (можно даже одинаковые) объявление для каждого города. Лучше всего, если Вы это сделаете в один день, тогда на следующий день и в течение дней 5-6, Вам вообще не придется размещать объявления. 
Зачем это делается. Это уже проверено, когда человек ищет работу и заходит на этот сайт, он выбирает ссылку поиск вакансий. 

Это займет 1 - 2 часа. 
Результат Вы увидите уже через неделю. 
Контактная информация: 
Имя:* Вводи свое имя или псевдоним 
Телефон:* телефон нужно указывать обязательно. Я обычно ставлю (000)00-00-00. 
E-mail: ну это понятно. 
Размещение вакансии: Раздел: Другие сферы деятельности и Информационные технологии и Интернет Срок хранения: на все 30 дней 


Размещайте ваши объявления также на форумах. Объявления нужно разместить для КАЖДОГО ГОРОДА В ОТДЕЛЬНОСТИ. Вот поле “город” САМОЕ ВАЖНОЕ. Вы должны выбрать все города один за другим, начать с буквы А, закончить буквой Я. Вы должны опубликовать (можно даже одинаковые) объявление для каждого города. Лучше всего, если Вы это сделаете в один день, тогда на следующий день и в течение дней 5-6, Вам вообще не придется размещать объявления. Зачем это делается. 
Это уже проверено, когда человек ищет работу и заходит на этот сайт, он выбирает ссылку “поиск вакансий”. Там можно выбрать критерии поиска. 
Обычно заполняется поле “город”. А если Вы опубликуете только, например, для “Минска”, ”Могилева”, то человек, скажем, из города Гродно никогда не увидит Ваше объявление. Первую неделю у Вас не будет никакого дохода, потому что Ваши клиенты будут читать данный файл, создавать интернет-кошелёк и класть туда деньги. На всё это им нужно немного времени. Но потом, КАК СНЕГ НА ГОЛОВУ, Вы почувствуете некий такой “затяжной” результат! Это НЕОЖИДАННО И ПРИЯТНО!!! После размещения объявлений проверяйте сколько удалось ли их разместить. То есть, заходите на сайт, как если бы Вы искали работу, и выбирайте тот раздел, где вы размещали объявления. Если поместить объявление не удалось, то повторите операцию ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО. Проверку достаточно сделать один раз, что бы Вы научились размещать объявления. Потом уже не нужно. Просто в первый раз Вы можете что-то упустить. Но, как правило, проблем с размещением объявлений ни у кого нет. Я настоятельно не советую использовать спам, т.к. это подрывает авторитет Ваших предложений.

ВМЕСТО ЭПИЛОГА:
Рекомендую каждому, кому стал интересен этот процесс заработка, сохранить этот вариант статьи и в off-line режиме поразмыслить хотя бы сутки. Уверен, когда доберётесь до сути, многим из Вас станет интересно продолжение, которое Вы будете строить самостоятельно. А мы Вам поможем!!!
Успеха Вам! Он уже действительно рядом! Действуйте!

----------


## vova230

Лохотрон чистой воды. Очередная пирамида. Да, есть некая выгода для начинающих, но в дальнейшем вероятность проигрыша резко увеличивается. Подобные игры были еще в СССР. Не припомню ни одного случая что-бы кто-то вернул хотя бы свои деньги.

----------


## JAHolper

Оставлю эту тему чтобы неопытные пользователи не попадались.
Помнится, несколько лет назад, когда первый раз увидел такую ерунду. Зарегистрировал шесть кошельков, разослал по просторам интернета. Но ни на один кошелек так ничего и не пришло.

----------


## bobom

УВидел такую фигню первый раз около 10 лет назад, когда дома первый раз появился в интернете))) Тогда реально думал, что это работает))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Лохотрон ппц, тему немного переименовал, автору бан на месяц.

----------


## мила7

Здравствуйте,Наш проект направлен на развитие системы Easy Pay! 
Все это удачно работает благодаря ЧЕСТНОСТИ участников 
Вот те самые 3 шага к успеху: 
ШАГ 1 
Итак, для начала Вам необходимо зарегистрировать один электронный кошелёк на сайте easypay.by Не пугаетесь, там всё очень просто, необходимо зайти на этот сайт и всё внимательно там прочитать!!! Дальше необходимо на ваш, электронный кошелёк, который зарегистрировали, положить те самые 6000 бел. руб. +комиссия 120руб=6120. Для этого идете на почту класть деньги на свой счет (в свой электронный кошелёк, как на мобильный телефон) ВНИМАНИЕ! 
ШАГ 2 
После того, как у Вас будут собственные деньги на собственном электронном кошельке, нужно сделать следующее 
Отправьте 6 000 руб. на следующие EasyPay кошельки (в каждый по 1 000руб.): 
1) 00401747
2) 25425598
3) 25199235
4) 25180714
5) 22236766
6) 25471659
не забудьте в поле «Назначение платежа» написать: «Пожалуйста, внесите меня в список EP кошельков». 
Все, что вы сделали – это создали некую услугу и самое главное - это абсолютно легально. Вы просите законный сервис, за который платите. Теперь вычеркните из этого списка первый кошелёк и переместите 2-ой кошелёк на место 1-го, который Вы стёрли, 3-ий-на место 2-го, 4-ый-на место 3-го, 5-ый-на место 4-го и 6-ой-на место 5-го! А в шестой номер, который оказался пустым, впишите номер вашего кошелька, который вы получите себе после того, как зарегистрируйтесь в системе EasyPay ! 
ШАГ 3 
Делайте, какие хотите изменения в данном тексте, но сохраните главную идею. Разместите эту статью на не менее чем 200 досках объявлений и форумах. 
Размещение этой информации даже на самых малопосещаемых форумах всё равно гарантирует Вам доход! 
Хорошие поступления говорят начнутся не ранее чем через 4 недели с Вашего первого объявления! Доходы будут большие! Стоимость: 900$ 
 очень прошу сразу не закрывать, а просто прочитать и решить подходит вам данный вид дополнительного заработка или нет.

----------


## vikaclan

У Вас есть желание
заработать, не вкладывая
много денег (к примеру,
другие Интернет - проекты
требуют вложений до 900$)
и работая всего по
несколько часов в день, то
эта информация для Вас.
Я не предлагаю Вам работу
"наборщика текста" (из
серии "вышлите нам
столько-то рублей на
кошелек, а мы вам
пришлем
отсканированные тексты")
и не предлагаю
вкладывать деньги в
сомнительные
предприятия - вот это
настоящий обман!
Люди хотят работать в
уютной обстановке дома -
вот почему они
откликаются на подобные
объявления. Самое
печальное заключается в
том, что они и в самом
деле ГОТОВЫ РАБОТАТЬ, но
работу им никогда не
предоставляют, так как
подобных "работодателей"
волнует лишь пополнение
их личного счета.
ЗАПОМНИТЕ: НЕ
существует настоящих
вакансий "наборщика
текста" и "сотрудников по
обработке электроннойoo
почты". Не будьте
обманутыми!
В настоящем случае Вы не
будете жертвой
недобросовестных
"работодателей", так как
эта работа отнюдь не
мифическая, а заработок
зависит только от Ваших
усилий.
Наткнулась я на это
совершенно случайно,
когда искала работу для
дополнительного
заработка, найдя статью, в
которой говорилось, что
можно сделать десятки и
сотни тысяч рублей за
пару недель при вложении
всего 6000 бел. рублей. Я и
сама думала, что это
должно быть очередной
фишкой для лохов, но
решила всё-таки дочитать
до конца и узнать, что мне
за работу предлагают…
Дальше там говорилось,
что надо послать по 1000
бел. руб. на 6 Internet-
кошельков, которые ниже
перечислены.
От себя добавлю, что
обладателями этих
кошельков являются
люди, которые так же, как
и я, Вы откликнулись на
данное объявление. И если
Вы согласитесь работать,
то потом сами включите
свой кошелек в
дальнейшее
распространение этого
документа по сети
Интернет, и люди - другие
соискатели подобных
вакансий - будут класть
деньги на Ваш счет .)
Я поразмышляла и
подумала, что в принципе
ничего не теряю, кроме
6000 руб., и решила
попробовать…
Установила Интернет-
кошелек, перечислила
всем участникам проекта
по 1000 руб., и начала
рассылать эти объявления
по разным форумам и
доскам объявлений.
Прошла неделя,
заглядываю в свой
Интернет-кошелек, и
угадайте ЧТО!?
Поступлений никаких нет.
Вообще! ПУСТО!!!
А разные участники
пишут, что за неделю
заработали кто 75000 руб.,
кто по 45000 руб..
Пиши пропало, подумала я,
попала в очередной
лохотрон , желая
заработать за пару недель
десятки тысяч рублей. Ну и
бросила это занятие, так и
не дослав свое объявление
до 200 форумов.
Еще через неделю (ради
любопытства) заглянула в
свой Интернет кошелек.
Смотрю, всего пять
поступлений 5000 руб..
Да, думаю, дело не
стоящее, случайно
нашлись такие же
наивные, как и я...
Еще через две недели я
все-таки открыла снова
свой Интернет кошелек, а
в нем уже около 90000 руб.
Откуда?
Непонятная картина, но
все равно за месяц 90000
руб.- это очень мало, как
пишут предыдущие
участники - они за 1 месяц
заработали десятки тысяч
рублей.
И вдруг после 1 месяца
началось самое
интересное: на мой
кошелек стали приходить
деньги КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ,
спустя еще две недели на
моем счету уже было
более 3 000 000 руб.
После этого я отправила
свои объявления еще
более, чем на 150 форумов.
РЕЗУЛЬТАТ БЫЛ
ОШЕЛОМЛЯЮЩИЙ!
По прошествии всего 2
месяцев, я получила 14 100
000 руб.
И деньги идут каждый
день. Каждые 10 минут на
мой счет поступает по
1000-3000 бел.руб. И это
все только за цену в 6000
бел.руб!!!
Я была в очень плохом
экономическом
положении и долго не
могла найти себе
подходящую работу до
того, как наткнулась на
эту статью. Я откликалась
на всевозможных
"менеджеров" и
"сотрудников", но в
результате ничего не
добивалась. Я не поверила,
что это работает, пока не
начала получать переводы
со всего света…
Моя работа теперь - это
каждый день по два-три
часа в Интернете и ВСЕ!!! А
заработок такой, что
никаким начальникам и
руководителям даже и не
снился!!!
Теперь я расскажу Вам, как
это работает, и самое
главное ПОЧЕМУ…!
Я Вам обещаю, что если Вы
в точности будете
соблюдать
нижеперечисленные
инструкции, то Вы
начнете получать намного
больше денег, чем Вы
думали, не прилагая к
этому особых усилий.
И ЭТО СОВЕРШЕННО
ЛЕГАЛЬНО.
И ВАШ ВКЛАД СОСТАВЛЯЕТ
ВСЕГО 6000 РУБЛЕЙ…
ВАЖНО:
ВНИМАНИЕ!!! ПРОЧТИТЕ
ЭТО ПАРУ РАЗ!!!
Следуйте инструкциям в
ТОЧНОСТИ и 10 000 000
руб. и БОЛЬШЕ будут
Вашими в течение двух
месяцев!!!
Все это удачно работает
благодаря ЧЕСТНОСТИ
участников
Вот те самые 3 шага к
успеху:
ШАГ 1
И так, для начала Вам
необходимо
зарегистрировать один
электронный кошелёк на
сайте www.easypay.by Не
пугаетесь, там всё очень
просто, необходимо зайти
на этот сайт и всё
внимательно там
прочитать!!! Там всё
понятно и доступно
написано! Как раз
рассчитано для
начинающих
пользователей, без всяких
замудреных премудростей!
Причём заметьте, что
регистрация электронного
кошелька совершенно
бесплатна! Не надо
скачивать никаких
дополнительных
программ. Всё можно
сделать за несколько
минут, не отходя от
компа!!!
Повторюсь, для общей
картины дела: Заходите на
сайт www.easypay.by. Там
проходите регистрацию,
затем заполняете анкету!!!
Всё на этом первое дело
сделано!
Дальше необходимо на
ваш, электронный
кошелёк, который
зарегистрировали,
положить те самые 6000
бел. руб. или другими
словами Купить,
электронные деньги! Для
этого идете на почту
класть деньги на свой счет
(в свой электронный
кошелёк, как на
мобильный телефон) или
проще всего перевести
нужную сумму (6000 бел.
руб, в кошелёк Easy Pay)
через банкомат
(подробности указанны на
сайте). Список
учреждений, где можно
положить деньги на счет,
на сайте также указан. Все
элементарно просто, как
дважды два. Easy Pay
работает в каждом месте,
где есть почтовое
отделение.(при
регистрации кошелька ему
присваевается статус
«Простой+», Вам следует
повысить статус: из
«Простой+» перейти в
статус «Персональный»,
иначе Вы не сможете
отправлять и получать
переводы.
ВНИМАНИЕ!
На сайте изложены Все
Банки и их отделения в
различных городах
Беларуси, где можно
положить определённую
сумму на кошелёк, а
также снять деньги,
получить наличные. Так
вот они за
предоставленные услуги
(перевод денег на
удалённые кошельки,
покупка электронных
денег), требуют комиссию,
т.е процент от суммы!
Поэтому необходимо на
свой кошелёк положить
немного больше чем 6000
руб, (а именно 6120руб.)
тоже самое и с переводом
на другие кошельки! Но
всё это зависит от
обслуживающего банка и
его комиссионных сборов!
Всё подробно изложено на
сайте, изучите
внимательно!
После того, как у Вас будут
собственные деньги на
собственном электронном
кошельке, нужно сделать
следующее:
Отправьте 6 000 руб. на
следующие EasyPay
кошельки (в каждый по 1
000руб.):
1) 13829017
2) 14105698
3) 14318804
4) 14324380
5) 18239691
6) 28957407
Не забудьте в поле
«Назначение перевода»
написать: «Пожалуйста,
внесите меня в список EP
кошельков».
Все, что вы сделали – это
создали некую услугу и
самое главное - это
абсолютно легально. Вы
просите законный сервис,
за который платите.
Повторяю, чтобы получать
доход, необходимо
отправить НА КАЖДЫЙ из
этих 6 кошельков по 1000
руб. - иначе, сетевыми
модераторами
(Администраторами)
EasyPay кошельков, вы
просто не будете
включены в систему и не
сможете обналичить
доход.
ВНИМАНИЕ!!!
Теперь Вычеркните из
этого списка ПЕРВЫЙ
кошелёк и переместите 2-
ой кошелёк на место 1-го,
который Вы стёрли, 3-ий-
на место 2-го, 4-ый-на
место 3-го, 5-ый-на место
4-го и 6-ой-на место 5-го! А
в шестой номер, который
оказался пустым,
ВПИШИТЕ НОМЕР Вашего
КОШЕЛЬКА, который вы
получите себе после того,
как зарегистрируйтесь в
системе EasyPay!
Делайте, какие хотите
изменения в данном
тексте, но сохраните
главную идею. Разместите
эту статью на не менее,
чем 200 досках объявлений
и форумах. Также
хороший результат имеет
размещение объявлений в
разделе «вакансии»,
продажа мобильных
телефонов, компьютеров и
т.п. Найти подобные сайты
можно также через любой
поисковик. Почти каждый
город Беларуси имеет свой
сайт, на котором
обязательно есть доска
объявлений. Не забудьте
про www.tut.by,
www.kosht.com,
www.trud.by, www.praca.by
и др.
Размещение этой
информации даже на
самых малопосещаемых
форумах всё равно
гарантирует Вам доход.
ПОВТОРЯЮ, чтобы
получать доход,
необходимо отправить на
каждый из этих 6
кошельков по 1020 руб.
иначе, сетевыми
модераторами Easy Pay
кошельков, вы просто не
будете включены в
систему и не сможете
обналичить доход.
ШАГ 3.
Поместите эту статью на
не менее чем 200 форумах,
новостных лентах и
сайтах работы. Запомните,
чем больше вы
разместите, тем выше
будет ваш доход, и этот
доход будет напрямую
зависеть от вас.
Размещение этой статьи
на 200 форумах, даже на
самых малопосещаемых,
гарантирует Вам доход 6
тыс. $ ЭТО МИНИМУМ!!!!, в
течение двух месяцев!!!!!!!
Больше размещений -
больше доход, при том, в
геометрической
прогрессии. ПОМНИТЕ
ЭТО!!! Этот бизнес
продолжает существовать
и процветать только
БЛАГОДАРЯ ЧЕСТНОСТИ И
СЕРЬЕЗНОСТИ
УЧАСТНИКОВ. Итак, когда
вы достигнете первой
позиции, вы будете иметь
тысячи долларов просто
как создатель списка! Это
стоит 6000 руб. и совсем
пустяковой работы!!!!!!!!
Главное, что эта фишка
работает и это здорово!
Займитесь этим сейчас, не
откладывая на
завтра!!!!!!!!!! ВРЕМЯ
ДЕНЬГИ!!!!!!!!
Ну, так что? Потратите ли
Вы всего 6 120 руб., чтобы
узнать, работает ли это? А
если Вы всё сделаете так,
как я описал выше, это
будет работать! Хорошие
поступления начнутся не
ранее чем через 4 недели с
Вашего первого
объявления! Доходы будут
большие! Даже если через
2 недели вы получите
всего лишь 3 000 руб., не
расстраивайтесь, наоборот
это ещё одно
доказательство, что
система действительно
работает!!! Ждите, не
удаляйте кошелек, и
продолжайте посылать
свои объявления. Процесс
не такой быстрый, как
может показаться.
Человек должен
прочитать Ваше
объявление,
заинтересоваться, изучить
систему, установить
кошелек, пополнить
баланс, перечислить
средства. Потом он должен
начать распространять
объявления с Вашим
кошельком. На это у него
может уйти неделя, и ещё
неделя, чтобы найти
новых заинтересованных
людей.
Чтобы вложить деньги и
получить прибыль, нужно
понимать схему и
работать!
А здесь выигрывают все,
кто работает в Интернете,
выполняя рассылку,
привлекая новых
участников проекта!
Вперёд, друзья, только
вперёд! Такую
возможность нельзя
упускать!
Полезная информация!
Как распространять
информацию на сайтах
(досках, новостных лентах
(News Groups) и др.
подходящих местах):
1. Открываем поисковик:
http://rambler.ru, http://
yandex.ru, http://
google.com, http://aport.ru,
http://yahoo.com./
2. Пишем в строке поиска
фразу: “работа” или
“вакансии”. И еще: не
пугайтесь, если вдруг на
том сайте, куда Вы
захотели поместить свое
объявление, уже есть одно
или несколько похожих.
Это лишний раз
подтверждает то, что этот
бизнес действительно
работает!
Вводите в поля данные. В
поле должность,
например, сотрудник для
удаленной работы на дому;
или независимый
менеджер и т. п.
В поле возраст укажите с
18 до 55
Образование и Опыт
работы пропустите, (хотя в
образовании советую
поставить среднее)
Заработная плата от $ 950
Пол: не имеет значения
График работы: свободный
Занятость: любая
Город: Вот поле город
САМОЕ ВАЖНОЕ. Вы
должны выбрать все
города один за другим,
начать с буквы «А» и
закончить буквой «Я».
Вы должны опубликовать
(можно даже одинаковые)
объявление для каждого
города. Лучше всего, если
Вы это сделаете в один
день, тогда на следующий
день и в течение дней 5-6,
Вам вообще не придется
размещать объявления.
Зачем это делается. Это
уже проверено, когда
человек ищет работу и
заходит на этот сайт, он
выбирает ссылку поиск
вакансий.
Это займет 1 - 2 часа.
Результат Вы увидите уже
через неделю.
Контактная информация:
Имя:* Вводи свое имя или
псевдоним
Телефон:* телефон нужно
указывать обязательно. Я
обычно ставлю
(000)00-00-00.
E-mail: можно создать
специально для этих
целей .
Настоятельно рекомендую
создать свой бесплатный
сайт. Вы можете это
сделать с помощью
поисковых систем, в
строке поиска напишите
фразу: "Создать
бесплатный сайт" без
кавычек. Тогда в самом
объявлении Вам нужно
будет указать только адрес
сайта.
Размещение вакансии:
Раздел: «Другие сферы
деятельности» и
«Информационные
технологии и Интернет».
Срок хранения: на все 30
дней.
Размещайте ваши
объявления также на
форумах:
1. Открываем поисковую
систему (Yandex, Rambler,
Google, Aport, Yahoo или
любую другую).
2. Пишем в строке поиска
фразу: "Создать новую
тему" (без кавычек), а
также вы можете
отправлять сообщения в
любых других форумах.
3. Поисковик найдет
тысячи страниц, ссылки на
которые сразу приводят на
страничку для заполнения
новой темы форума.
Объявления нужно
разместить для КАЖДОГО
ГОРОДА В ОТДЕЛЬНОСТИ.
Вот поле “город” САМОЕ
ВАЖНОЕ. Вы должны
выбрать все города один за
другим, начать с буквы А,
закончить буквой Я. Вы
должны опубликовать
(можно даже одинаковые)
объявление для каждого
города. Лучше всего, если
Вы это сделаете в один
день, тогда на следующий
день и в течение дней 5-6,
Вам вообще не придется
размещать объявления.
Зачем это делается.
Это уже проверено, когда
человек ищет работу и
заходит на этот сайт, он
выбирает ссылку “поиск
вакансий”. Там можно
выбрать критерии поиска.
Обычно заполняется поле
“город”. А если Вы
опубликуете только,
например, для “Минск”,
”Брест”, то человек,
скажем, из города Орши
никогда не увидит Ваше
объявление. Первую
неделю у Вас не будет
никакого дохода, потому
что Ваши клиенты будут
читать данный файл,
создавать интернет-
кошелёк и класть туда
деньги. На всё это им
нужно немного времени.
Но потом,Вы почувствуете
некий такой “затяжной”
результат! Это
НЕОЖИДАННО И
ПРИЯТНО!!! После
размещения объявлений
проверяйте, сколько
удалось их разместить. То
есть, заходите на сайт, как
если бы Вы искали работу,
и выбирайте тот раздел,
где вы размещали
объявления. Если
поместить объявление не
удалось, то повторите
операцию ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО.
Проверку достаточно
сделать один раз, что бы
Вы научились размещать
объявления. Потом уже не
нужно. Просто в первый
раз Вы можете что-то
упустить. Но, как правило,
проблем с размещением
объявлений ни у кого нет.
Я настоятельно не
советую использовать
спам, т.к. это подрывает
авторитет Ваших
предложений.
ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Человек
участвует в системе
только в том случае, если
он внесен в список Easy
Pay кошельков. Для этого
необходимо сделать
перечисления не менее
1020 рублей в 6
кошельков,
ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! указав в
каждом из 6-ти кошельков
в поле Контракт/
Назначение платежа:
«Пожалуйста, внесите
меня в список EP
кошельков». Реестр Easy
Pay кошельков ведёт
сетевой модератор
www.easypay.by, который,
кстати, является одним из
соавторов этого проекта. В
других случаях, кошелек
может использоваться
просто как платежный
инструмент (например,
покупка холодильника, ж/
д билетов, оплата счетов и
т.д.) и в пирамиде не
участвует. Когда человек
начинает мудрить: не
посылать деньги, просто
вписывать свои кошельки,
средства ему на счет не
поступают. Обмануть
систему регистрации
списка Easy Pay кошельков
крайне сложно, да и
невыгодно… Подумайте,
стоит ли это делать? У
сетевого модератора есть
и другие способы
выявления нечестного
участника.
Вдруг где-то ошибетесь, а
выгода-то копеечная!
Поверьте мне, что
изобретатели системы
учли ВСЁ, так что у
честных участников
никаких проблем не будет.
Система easy.by,
заинтересована в
развитии и процветании
этого вида бизнеса, т.к.
имеет 2% с каждого
денежного перевода.
Больше кошельков -
больше перечислений,
значит система в
выигрыше. Организаторы
этой системы
контролируют все
процессы.
Чтобы доход
действительно был
существенным,
необходимо отправить
свое объявление на 200
форумов, лучше больше.
Потому что откликнуться
могут только 2, 5%. И…
терпение - поступления
начнут идти не ранее
через неделю и то по 1000
руб. Человек должен
прочитать Ваше
объявление,
заинтересоваться, изучить
систему, установить
кошелек, пополнить
баланс, перечислить
средства. Потом он должен
начать распространять
объявления с Вашим
кошельком. На это у него
может уйти неделя, и ещё
неделя, чтобы найти
новых заинтересованных
людей. Процесс не такой
быстрый, как может
показаться. Но
основательный. Хорошие
поступления начнутся не
ранее чем через 1, 5
месяца, и будут идти
долгое время. Доходы
будут огромные. Даже если
Вы получите через 2
недели всего 1000, значит,
система заработала,
человек начал посылать
Ваши объявления. Ждите,
не удаляйте кошелек, а
лучше продолжайте
посылать свои
объявления. По поводу,
почему пестрят форумы
подобными объявлениями,
поясню: во-первых, это из-
за ограниченности
кругозора участников
системы. Все форумы
пестрить не могут, потому
что их миллионы. Когда
поисковик находит тысячи
страниц, большинство
участников, начинают
оставлять свои
объявления, начиная с
первой страницы, и редко
доходят до 20-ой. А
страниц тысячи. Вот и
получается, что все
объявления
концентрируются в одном
месте. ВСЕ СТРАНИЦЫ,
которые находит
поисковик,
РАВНОЗНАЧНЫ, здесь нет
сортировки по качеству
форума. Идите с конца,
там нет объявлений, а
если вдруг встретите, то
значит, этот форум
повторяется на первых
страницах. И ещё, даже
когда на форуме 20
одинаковых объявлений
реклама всё равно
работает ЭТО ЗАКОН
РЕКЛАМЫ! (вспомните, по
телевизору уже 10 лет
рекламируют одни и те же
товары: орбит; бульонные
кубики; прокладки ;
подгузники;шампунь и
т.д., а рекламодатели
тратят на свою рекламу
огромные средства,
потому что она окупается).
ВМЕСТО ЭПИЛОГА:
Рекомендую каждому,
кому стал интересен этот
процесс заработка,
сохранить этот вариант
статьи и в off-line режиме
поразмыслить хотя бы
сутки. Уверена, когда
доберётесь до сути,
многим из Вас станет
интересно продолжение,
которое Вы будете строить
самостоятельно. А мы Вам
поможем! Успеха Вам!
Удачи Вам!
P.S. Скопируйте этот текст
в созданный документ
Microsoft Office Word или в
любой другой читаемый
(когда поймёте что это то,
что Вам нужно) ;

----------


## Ynona

Спасибо за предупреждение

----------

